# How to I get rope arrows in Rise of the tomb raider soviet installation mission?



## boromaill (Jan 15, 2017)

I cant proceed the game because in order to proceed I need rope arrows to use in different places of the mission but I cant find them anywhere. Any advice?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jan 15, 2017)

Take the "side" jobs or extra jobs offered by people you saved or approach. They will give you once you completed their missions


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 15, 2017)

As far as i remember you get rope arrow only when you get into prision with jacob so just follow main quest


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jan 15, 2017)

Laurijan said:


> As far as i remember you get rope arrow only when you get into prision with jacob so just follow main quest



Oh yes this one. for escaping the prison. I remember now


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 15, 2017)

I finally 100%ed RotTR last play through. I can't believe you spend all that time searching for all the collectibles and there's zero reward for it. It's kind of baffling that an arcade as ass game like Doom 2016 actually makes sensible use of collecting extras, while a very adventure driven game like this just thumbs it's nose at you when you spend hour after hour going balls deep to find everything.


----------

